# Carbon Rahmen Haltbarkeit.



## Rines (23. April 2012)

Hey ich würde mit eventuell einen Carbonrahmen kaufen. Da wollte ich aber vorher mal wissen inwieweit diese haltbar sind. 
Es geht um ein Specialized Enduro S-Works. 
Da die Dinger halten denke ich versteht sich nach so langer Zeit wohl von selbst. 
Würde aber gerne mal wissen wie anfällig die Rahmen gegen Kratzer und "Kitschen" sind. 
Bei Alu macht das ja so gut wie nix aus. 
Ich fahre auch viele technische stelle das ich mal mit dem Rahmen anecke und auch mal übern Lenker geh. 
Die frage ist grob formuliert wie lange so ein Rahmen das mitmacht? Bei Alu passiert ja im besten fall nicht viel (außer optisch). Sind carbonrahmen auch schon so weit? Oder sollte man dann doch lieber nen Bogen drum rum machen ? Oder eventuell mit Moto X Folie vorbeugen? 



P.s. Rechtschreibfehler verdanke ich meinem Handy ;-)


----------



## norman68 (23. April 2012)

Ich hab nach normalen Umfallern schon Alu und Carbonrahmen gesehen die du danach in die Tonne schmeißen konntest. Wenn du blöde einen Stein oder Baum erwischt ist es egal welches Material dieser hat. 
Nehm mal die Suchfunktion genau das Thema kommt Minimum 1 mal im Monat mit genau der Fragestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (23. April 2012)

Bin mim Handy online. Da ist das mit der suche so ne sache. -.-
Mir gehts ja auch nicht um XC Bikes oder so.. glaube da würde ich mir direkt eins kaufen. 
Nur mim Enduro ist das ja immer so ne sache. 
Das mit dem "blöd irgendwo gegen kommen" ist immer so ne sache. Davor ist man nicht geschützt. Aber sind denn Carbonrahmen so "Enduro-Alltagstauglich"? Oder sollte man dann trotzdem sehr vorsichtig sein? 
Mit nem Alurahmen eckt man an, guckt, Kratzer, naja egal, weiter....


----------



## win311 (24. April 2012)

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte...
...ich kann dir nur diesen Film von Santa Cruz empfehlen!

CARBON vs. ALUMIUM

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/243228/


----------



## Piktogramm (24. April 2012)

Das SantaCruz Video ist Moppelkotze. Da hört man schon die Fasern reisen und kann sicher sein, dass das Laminat schon weit vorm absolutem Bruch im Eimer ist. Würde man den Rahmen vor dem Bruch einer Nutzung überführen würde er unter andauernder Belastung unter der Maximallast trotzdem recht schnell brechen.

Was man festhalten kann, bis zum absolutem Bruch hält Carbon meist eine ganze Ecke mehr aus als Alu (bei etwa gleichem Gewicht, oft auch noch wenn das Carbonding etwas leichter ist). Eine verpatzte Landung kann also dazu führen, Alu Rahmen hin, Carbonrahmen optisch in Takt und trotzdem hin. Wobei man den größten Teil der Schäden meist recht gut bemerkt. Sich entwickelte Unregelmäßigkeiten sieht man oft von Außen und auch abnehmende Steifigkeit ist meist deutlich zu bemerken.

EDIT: Nicht vergessen, man bekommt alles kaputt. Egal bei welchem Rahmenmaterial. Wobei man sich bei den meisten Modellen sehr anstrengen muss. Wobei bei besonders leichten Modellen, ob Alu/Stahl Coladose oder Carbonpapierrohre... halten sicherlich weniger aus als Geröhr mit entsprechend mehr Material


----------



## Lahr-Biker (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,

also Piktogramm hat da recht das CFK bike hält einiges aus. und ich habe einige erfahrungen jetzt mit meinem CFK flitzer im DH bereich gesammelt hat leichte plesuren und das steckt das teil locker weg, nach nem sturz wie auch beim alu rahmen einfach zuhause alles anschauen und wen du unsicher bist ab damit zum händler, in der regel können die dienger das ab .

gruß


----------



## Normansbike (15. Juni 2012)

Alu Beule, Carbon Schrott.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Juni 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Alu Beule, Carbon Schrott.



Dumm rausgeschwätzt, Aussage Schrott.


----------



## mightyEx (15. Juni 2012)

Was vielleicht noch für Alu sprechen würde, sind die Kosten. Ein Alu-Rahmen ist in der Regel billiger als ein Carbon-Rahmen. Bei Alu hat man im Fall des Falles eben nicht so viel Geld verpulvert  .

Ansonsten kann ich mich der überwiegenden Mehrheit nur anschließen. Egal welches Rahmenmaterial man wählt, kaputt bekommt man praktisch alles. Und mit viel Pech reicht, wie schon erwähnt wurde, ein blöder Umfaller.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (15. Juni 2012)

mightyEx hat da was den Preis angeht völlig recht ! 

Also das das Zitat "Alu Beule, Carbon Schrott" stimmt nicht, irgendwan ist für alu die belastungsgrenze zu ende, cfk wird für starkbelastete bauteile verwendet das hält einiges aus. zum vergleich es gibt so dünne alu bike da haut es dir nen loch in rahmen.


----------



## Normansbike (15. Juni 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Dumm rausgeschwätzt, Aussage Schrott.



 eine kleine Beule im Alurahmen ist kein Problem zum Beispiel vom Lenker. Bei carbon gibt es keine Beule, aber feine haarrisse die unendeckt zu rissen werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahr-Biker (15. Juni 2012)

aber geht nicht so schnell wen halt eine punktuelle kraft auf den cfk rahmen wirkt könnte das üble folgen haben, das haste bei alu nicht bzw bei gewissen bikes hauts auch nen loch in den rahmen. ich sehe das immer so 1. ist es ne reine geschmackssache ob alu oder cfk 2.man traut dem material oder nicht. 

Ansonsten hier noch was zum Spaß :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HPaWnzxGEI"]TV-Spot "Biker" von "graubÃ¼nden"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Piktogramm (16. Juni 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> eine kleine Beule im Alurahmen ist kein Problem zum Beispiel vom Lenker. Bei carbon gibt es keine Beule, aber feine haarrisse die unendeckt zu rissen werden können.




Wegen diesen Haarrissen werden Flugzeugrümpfe (vorwiegend aus Aluminium gefertigt) recht regelmäßig äußerst intensiv an allen besonders gestressten Stellen recht ausführlich geprüft. Insofern besteht dieses Problem auch bei Alurahmen, die bekanntlich ja auch gern mal brechen. Ob die nun ausgehend von einer Delle wo das Material überlastet und verformt wurde brechen oder an einer Schweißnaht ist schlussendlich auch egal.

Alles in allem ist es mit Haarrissen bei Carbon auch so, dass diese erst einmal langsam wachsen und so früher oder später auch ohne großes Gerät feststellbar ist. Wenn sich das Harz linienförmig weiß verfärbt, die Steifigkeit abnimmt, Geräuschentwicklung eintritt etc. pp. Damit sowas unbemerkt abläuft muss mein sein Rad schon arg irgnorieren oder aber richtig Pech haben. Wobei Auf das Pech hat der Werkstoff wieder keinen Einfluss, Alu kann das auch


----------



## Rockside (16. Juni 2012)

Schaut mal diesen Link. Da gibt's noch mehr Erfahrungen zu Carbonrahmen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=567247


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser "Denk mal drüber nach" Spruch ist total dämlich um irgendwelche Argumente zu Untermauern. Naja und ein halbes Deppenapostroph hast du auch untergebracht (Imperativ von denken -> denk(e), sodass das Apostroph an sich weggelassen gehört).

Wobei was der Laie als Haarriss bezeichnet als Zwischenfaserbruch, Delamination etc. der Sache schon recht Nahe kommt und zu einem Bauteilversagen führen kann.


----------



## iroskan (18. Juni 2012)

servus,

  ich lehn mich hier jetzt mal ausm Fenster und behaupte das Alu den Vorteil hat, dass man  im Schadensfall (tiefer Knick) noch vorsichtig nach Hause rollern kann. Den zerbrochenen Carbonrahmen trägt man in 2 Hälften heim.

  In dem Video wäre ein Test interessant  gewesen in dem ein Carbonrahmen und ein Alurahmen mit gleicher Kraft auf die Kante gehaun worden wäre (z.b. bis der Carbonrahmen einen Schaden zeigt) und dann die Belastungstests gemacht worden wären.

  Das Carbon in den vorgesehen Belastungsrichtungen deutlich mehr aushält als Alu ist wohl klar ( sonst würd ja keiner Carbon nehmen ) 

  Und Haarrisse...  wo Schwachpunkte im Material sind gehts halt kaputt. Eine Aufwändige Materialprüfung ist auf alle Fälle bei Carbon wichtiger. Bei Metal kann man nach gleicher Behandlung von gleicher/ähnlichen  Belastbarkeit ausgehen. Und da ist meiner Meinung nach das Problem, wohl Kaum ein Radlbauer wird seine Rahmen mit Ultraschall (oder welche Prüfungen auch immer nötig sind) unterziehen. Egal ob Alu oder Carbon.


----------



## Nachaz (18. Juni 2012)

Die Frage ist oft die gleiche und wird nie beantwortet, da es immer in einen lächerlichen Alu-Carbon-Stabilitätswar ausartet. Es geht nicht darum, wie Stabil ein Rahmen ist oder wann er bricht oder ob er teurer ist! Man kann jedes Material gut dastehen lassen... man muss sich nur den entsprechenden Test ausdenken.

Es geht dem TE darum zu Erfahren was mit dem Carbonrahmen passiert, wenn er den ein bis zwei mal täglich nieder- bis mittelprächtig gegen 'nen Fels haut, wie es halt bei Leuten ist, die ihr Bike tatsächlich ambitioniert technisch bewegen. Und das über einen Zeitraum von vielleicht zwei bis drei Jahren. (Anstatt zu hause vor dem Rechner zu hängen und sich auf YouTube anzugucken wie irgend ein Depp irgendwelche Rahmen in die eine oder andere Maschine spannt...)

Erfahrungen bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (18. Juni 2012)

Erfahrung: 1200g Coladose gegen Baum -> Coladose kaputt
900g Kohleding gegen den Baum ->Den Baum juckt es nicht, der Rahmen ist hin

1800g Hardtail gegen Baum -> Rahmen hat gute Chancen zu überleben
1400-1500g Carbonding->Auch hier hat der Rahmen gute Chancen weiter zu leben


----------



## Nachaz (18. Juni 2012)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Erfahrung: 1200g Coladose gegen Baum -> Coladose kaputt
> 900g Kohleding gegen den Baum ->Den Baum juckt es nicht, der Rahmen ist hin
> 
> 1800g Hardtail gegen Baum -> Rahmen hat gute Chancen zu überleben
> 1400-1500g Carbonding->Auch hier hat der Rahmen gute Chancen weiter zu leben



Egal, danach war nicht gefragt.


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Juni 2012)

Was denn, stellt doch nur die Faustformel dar, das je leichter ein Rahmen ist, desto schneller geht er kaputt wenn er Einsatztypisch auch mal Kontakt mir Hindernissen hat. Völlig unabhänig vom Material. Frei nach dem Motto: Je weniger Material trägt desto eher trägt es nicht mehr ;=)


----------



## Nachaz (18. Juni 2012)

Also mal ehrlich Leute, das ist hier der bestimmt 5te Thread den ich mitlese, wo nach der *Alltags*tauglichkeit von Carbonrahmen gefragt wird, wenn man die hart ran nimmt.

Und alles was man immer zu hören bekommt ist:
- Wenn Du damit 'nen 50 Meter Drop machst, gehen beide kaputt (toller Alltag!!!)
-Ich fahre mit dem Carbonrahmen seit 5 Jahren zum Bäcker und habe es geschafft, dass da noch keine Macke drangekommen ist.


----------



## iroskan (18. Juni 2012)

hab jetzt keine Lust nach den Rahmen zu googlen, aber natürliche Unfälle sind nicht grad aussagekräftig.  

  [FONT="]aber ich spare, wenns ums Gewicht geht, ( da es mich auch hin und wieder bröselt) lieber an billiger auszutauschenden Teilen[/FONT]


----------



## Nachaz (18. Juni 2012)

Letzten Endes steht Carbon halt in dem Ruf z.B. wesentlich Anfälliger gegen Beschädigungen durch Schleifen zu sein ("Beweis" ist im Übrigen der [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvk63bmVpck"]Bicycle Frame Test Carbon vs Aluminium vs Steel      - YouTube[/nomedia] 1:43 )

Gleiches gilt für Materialschläge (z.B. durch scharfen Fels senkrecht zur Faser) oder ähnliche, nicht strukturelle Belastungen.

Erst wenn diese Zweifel ausgeräumt sind wird Carbon zur wirklichen Alternative für Leute, deren Bikes nicht bloß fürs Garagenmuseum sind oder nach jedem Rennen vom Hersteller ausgetauscht werden...

... ein wenig Überspitzt formuliert, verzeiht mir.


----------



## iroskan (18. Juni 2012)

jedes dieser videos zeigt leider nur was der Ersteller beweisen will, hier wäre wieder interessant wie die Rahemen nach dem Einschlag sich weiter auf reguläre Belastung verhalten.. austauschen sollte man wohl alle.

  Das Material muss wohl jeder selbst seinem Einsatzgebiet und Finanziellen Stand anpassen.
  Für mich Rennrad = Carbon, Downhill=Alu


----------



## Burnhard (18. Juni 2012)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Erfahrung: 1200g Coladose gegen Baum -> Coladose kaputt
> 900g Kohleding gegen den Baum ->Den Baum juckt es nicht, der Rahmen ist hin
> 
> 1800g Hardtail gegen Baum -> Rahmen hat gute Chancen zu überleben
> 1400-1500g Carbonding->Auch hier hat der Rahmen gute Chancen weiter zu leben



Du fährst ganz schön oft gegen den Baum


----------



## roliK (19. Juni 2012)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich Leute, das ist hier der bestimmt 5te Thread den ich mitlese, wo nach der *Alltags*tauglichkeit von Carbonrahmen gefragt wird, wenn man die hart ran nimmt.
> 
> Und alles was man immer zu hören bekommt ist:
> - Wenn Du damit 'nen 50 Meter Drop machst, gehen beide kaputt (toller Alltag!!!)
> -Ich fahre mit dem Carbonrahmen seit 5 Jahren zum Bäcker und habe es geschafft, dass da noch keine Macke drangekommen ist.



Bin heuer die 2. Saison auf einem Carbonrahmen (Titus FTM Carbon) unterwegs, und zwar auf allen möglichen Wegen und Trails in den Nordalpen, im Mühlviertel und allem was mir sonst noch unter die Räder kommt. Das Bike wird alles andere als geschont, Steinschläge sind an der Tagesordnung, und der eine oder andere Sturz war auch dabei (zum Glück nix heftiges). 

Der Rahmen schaut immer noch aus wie neu, keine Kratzer oder verdächtige Risse o.ä. Natürlich sind die exponierten Stellen mit Folie abgeklebt (wie man es auch bei jedem Alurahmen macht, wenn man ein wenig auf sein Zeugs schaut).

Meiner Meinung nach sind Carbonrahmen, sofern richtig verarbeitet und nicht auf absoluten Leichtbau ausgelegt, absolut alltagstauglich und jedem Alurahmen mindestens ebenbürtig.


----------



## Matze1983 (19. Juni 2012)

roliK schrieb:


> sofern richtig verarbeitet und nicht auf absoluten Leichtbau ausgelegt, absolut alltagstauglich und jedem Alurahmen mindestens ebenbürtig.


 
Da gebe ich dir recht. Das Problem ist nur: Bei den meisten Alurahmen sieht man Verarbeitungsfehler. Bei Carbon sieht man meistens Nix. Auch Haarrisse o. Ä. sieht man bei Alu. Bei Carbon kann sonsteine Faser kaputt sein und man sieht wieder Nix bis es zum Bruch kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (19. Juni 2012)

Lieber Matze, wenn eine Faser kaputt ist, wird das wirklich NIEMANDEN jucken. Die meisten anderen Fehler, die zu einem Versagen führen, sind bei Carbon in etwa genauso gut bemerkbar wie bei Alu. Unregelmäßigkeiten in der Oberfläche, lokale Verfärbungen des Harzes, abnehmende Steifigkeit des Gesamtsystems etc.

Die Fehlerquellen die über bleiben und die man nicht so leicht bemerkt finden bei Alu ihre Äquivalente. Ob sich da eine Schweißnaht von innen anfängt zu reißen sieht auch kein Mensch. Trotzdem kommt wohl kaum Jemand auf die Idee mit dem Ultraschallsensor aller 100 gefahrenen Kilometer die Schweißnähte ab zu fahren...


----------



## zerg10 (19. Juni 2012)

Einen Lunker oder sonstigen Einschluß in einer Schweißnaht siehst du ohne Röntgenblick auch nicht. Und wenn du dann den Riß neben der Naht entdeckst ist auch der Alurahmen Schrott.


----------



## Matze1983 (19. Juni 2012)

Ja OK; Es ist zum Teil Ansichtssache. Ich bin der Meinung Verarbeitungsfehler, Materialermüdung oder Beschädigungen durch Sturz etc. lassen sich bei Stahl/Alu besser erkennen oder reparieren als bei Carbon. 
Man merkt: Ich bin kein Fan davon und so wird es immer bleiben. Aber natürlich: Man kann auch Rahmen aus dem Material fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (19. Juni 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Ja OK; Es ist zum Teil Ansichtssache. Ich bin der Meinung Verarbeitungsfehler, Materialermüdung oder Beschädigungen durch Sturz etc. lassen sich bei Stahl/Alu besser erkennen oder reparieren als bei Carbon.
> Man merkt: Ich bin kein Fan davon und so wird es immer bleiben. Aber natürlich: Man kann auch Rahmen aus dem Material fahren.



Der Argumentation würde ich ja bei einem Stahlrahmen folgen, bei Alu nicht. Da gehört eine ganze Menge mehr Knowhow dazu als nur mal eben eine Naht irgendwo drüber zu brutzeln. Und hast du dir mal so ein konifizierten Rohrsatz angeschaut ? Da braucht es echt eine ruhige Hand, ein gutes Auge und jede Menge Fachwissen um den Rahmen nicht endgültig zu schrotten.
Und Carbon können mittlerweile eine ganze Menge Fachbetriebe sehr professionell ausbessern. Frag' mal nen Segelflieger oder Modellbauer.

Mir würde mal interessieren woher immer dieser "Haß" auf Carbon kommt...


----------



## Der Physiker (19. Juni 2012)

den "hass", allerdings auf alu, gab es auch schon als plötzlich alu flächendeckend in mode kam.


----------



## Piktogramm (19. Juni 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Du fährst ganz schön oft gegen den Baum



Manchmal sind es auch Steine, oder Spurrillen, oder Autos, oder vereiste, nicht einsehbare Kurven, oder (bisheriger Favorit) Straßenbahschienen*
Also ich wollte einfach nicht alle Beispiele durchgehen. Wobei in Sachen heftiger Sturz das Carbon Rennrad führt und in Sachen Anzahl heftiger Stürze der 1800g Alupanzer, entsprechend meines nicht vorhandenen Fahrkönnens hat aber auch das Carbon Hardtail hin und wieder Feindkontakt. Insofern traue ich allen Materialien solange genügend Wandstärke da ist. Auf Coladosen aus Alu, Titan, Stahl oder Carbon würde ich mich aber auch nur ungern setzen.


*ein eher für Rennräder spezifisches Problem, MTB wäre dann Ast in die Speichen bei Maxspeed


@reparieren: Bei leichten Alurahmen etwas nach zu schweißen ist keine all zu gute Idee und wie schon gesagt wurde, Carbon lässt sich reparieren. War mitunter mit einem dann auftretendem Mehrgewicht und evtl. optischen Abweichungen aber die Festigkeit des Urzustandes kann erreicht werden. Bei den größeren Flugzeugen tauscht auch kein Schwein größerer Komponenten gegen Neuteile aus wenn es da einen Einschlag gab. Da wird geflickt solang der Arbeitsaufwand und das Mehrgewicht eine positive Kostenbilanz haben.


----------



## norman68 (19. Juni 2012)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> den "hass", allerdings auf alu, gab es auch schon als plötzlich alu flächendeckend in mode kam.



Stimmt! Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere müsste das Anfang - Mitte der 90iger gewesen sein. Da hat auch jeder gesagt ALU werde ich nie Fahren viel zu gefährlich. Da geht der Rahmen viel zu schnell kaputt. Stahl ist da viel stabiler und unproblematischer wenn es einen mal Schmeißt.


----------



## Der Physiker (19. Juni 2012)

Genau die 90er.


----------



## win311 (19. Juni 2012)

> Stahl ist da viel stabiler und unproblematischer wenn es einen mal Schmeißt.


 
das war mMn auch ne richtige Aussage, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem was hier über Carbon geschrieben wird. Wenn in den 90ern so ein leichter Rahmen umgefallen ist, war ne Beule drin. Damals wurde aber auch im Leichtbau fahrlässig produziert. Die Fahrer waren aber lässige, damals wurde zum leichtsinnigen Leichtbau noch gebohrt.

just my 2 cents


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (19. Juni 2012)

Die Aussage zu Stahl ist abhänig vom Rohrsatz. Rohrsätze mit Wandstärken von 2-3 Lagen Papier zerhackt es bei einem gescheitem Sturz genauso. Mit einem 3kg Stahlrahmen kann man aber ordentlich Boden umflügen bevor was passiert. Wobei so ne 3KG Alu oder Carbonschleuder da auch ganz gut ausschaut


----------



## Der Physiker (19. Juni 2012)

Hiermit möchte ich den Threadtitel ändern lassen:
Leichtbaurahmen Haltbarkeit.

Dieser Faden kann geschlossen werden.


----------

